# GS and Yorkie....need them to get along



## ngallimore1230

I have a slight problem. I have a 5 year old Yorkie I have had since he was a baby. My boyfriend has always wanted a GS and we happen to come across one that was free to a good home. Needless to say we now have a 5 year old GS. So now we have my male yorkie and his female GS. We've only introduced them one time and it wasn't pretty. My yorkie thinks he is a big dog. He's always played with labs, pits, and rots. However, the GS instantly started growling and snapped at my yorkie. What do we need to do to have them get along. The GS is already a part of the family after less than a week, but I won't stand for her hurting my yorkie. Need everyone's help....please.


----------



## KZoppa

first off, when you brought the GSD in, did you introduce the dogs on neutral ground where neither can stake a territory claim? What about the GSD being socialized and okay with smaller dogs? Do you practice NILIF with BOTH dogs? Are the dogs crate trained? Did the yorkie have any kind of prior warning he was getting a "sibling"? Who started the growling? the GSD or the yorkie? We can provide better advice with more details. Where did you get the GSD from? Why was the dog being rehomed?


----------



## dazedtrucker

I don't have any really useful advice, except make sure they are seperated until you get it worked out.
And to wish you luck  I'm sure some veterans here will have something helpful for you


----------



## ngallimore1230

The previous owners of the GSD were relocating to a smaller home and had to let her go. We took her because we have a large fenced in yard. They had a small dog that the owner said the GSD got a long great with. That was our first concern when taking in the GSD. They were introduced on a neutral ground. The yorkie has always been around other dogs. I'm not sure if the GSD is crate trained but the yorkie is. I can't remember who growled first. We did discipline them both for their actions.


----------



## ngallimore1230

oh as far as NILIF....i really have no idea what that is. I searched it, but I'm pretty sure we don't practice that. I would if I knew what it was I'm sure. We do reward with treats though.


----------



## KZoppa

ngallimore1230 said:


> The previous owners of the GSD were relocating to a smaller home and had to let her go. We took her because we have a large fenced in yard. They had a small dog that the owner said the GSD got a long great with. That was our first concern when taking in the GSD. They were introduced on a neutral ground. The yorkie has always been around other dogs. I'm not sure if the GSD is crate trained but the yorkie is. I can't remember who growled first. We did discipline them both for their actions.


 
i would suggest crate training the GSD as well if she's not already. if you can crate them in seperate rooms when you're gone with a door closed between them, it would be an added safety measure, until the adjust. When you're home to supervise, crate them next to each other so they have the other scent close by. feed them in their crates so as not to cause problems. walks together. One person has the yorkie while the other has the gsd. When walking you start out about 10 feet apart and gradually move closer until everyone is walking next to each other. often times, it can take up to a month for a new dog to feel comfortable in a new home. Dont allow growling between them. Toys should be removed unless they are seperated to avoid problems. did they tell you anything about the GSDs personality, temperment, behaviors? I imagine she's feeling very insecure with the situation. new place, new people, new animals. Its a lot to absorb so i dont fault her if she's on edge with it all. make sure their interactions with each other are positive ones. work on training seperatly and together. One thing that Victoria Stillwell does when there is anxiety between the dogs in the house, especially when a new dog has been brought in is that only good things happen when the other dog is nearby. When the dogs are behaving, no issues between them, they get a nice tasty treat like warmed up hot dog! I would suggest baby gates to seperate them at times without having to use the crates but always under supervision. With one on either side of the gate, treat, pet, treat, pet. Both should be excited about YOU being there and not annoyed by the other dogs presence. I'm sure they'll get there soon enough. Time and patience. You've had the GSD a week. Give her time to adjust to her new life and you should be fine. Dont allow rough play because yorkies are fragile dogs and GSDs arent. Supervise and correct when necessary.


----------



## ngallimore1230

thanks for the advice!


----------



## KZoppa

stick around! i'm sure others will have some pretty good advice for you as well. I know several people have dealt with small dog vs big dog changes in the house before. BTW, welcome to the board! good luck!


----------



## koda girl

I don't have experience with this but I know what Ceasar would say, "Pack Walk". I see him to do it a lot. Make sure you walk them together starting with one on each side until they can both share the same side. If one on each side is too close get someone else to hold 1 of them while you walk and gradually walk closer together. Seems to work for Ceasar. lol Good luck.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

You have NO room for error here. 

I would crate and rotate, never letting them near each other until you can find and interview a few trainers/behaviorists and decide on one that will work best for you, who will work to observe the dogs in a safe way, and who will develop a safe plan if this situation is workable. 

Contact local rescues, vets, dog training centers and see whose names come up. Look for someone who is based in positive type training but also reality. 

I would not attempt to do this on my own if this were my first GSD and I had a Yorkie.


----------



## codmaster

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> You have NO room for error here.
> 
> I would crate and rotate, never letting them near each other until you can find and interview a few trainers/behaviorists and decide on one that will work best for you, who will work to observe the dogs in a safe way, and who will develop a safe plan if this situation is workable.
> 
> Contact local rescues, vets, dog training centers and see whose names come up. Look for someone who is based in positive type training but also reality.
> 
> I would not attempt to do this on my own if this were my first GSD and I had a Yorkie.


Very good advice - one snap and goodbye Yorkie!

Maybe a muzzle for the first intros?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Yeah - I saw a Yorkie the other day - my cat was literally (my cat at 9#) 3x bigger!

The only fear with the basket type muzzles is a pin or jab/punch could also kill or cause internal damage. I am not sure how a nylon works in terms of being able to grab and pinch? But I certainly would say that a muzzle would be something that I would be looking at!!!!!


----------

